# SMOK TFV12 Prince Mesh Coils



## ettiennedj (25/7/18)

Hi Guys,

I would like to find out whether there are any vendors planning on bringing in the mesh coils for the Smok TFV12 Prince tanks? 

Thanks!


----------

